# Games for Netbook (acer aspire one)



## eliot94

Does anyone know any decent games that i could play on my 1gb, 1.6Ghz, 160gb, win xp and Intel GMA 950 graphics netbook


----------



## bm23

what kind of game are you looking for? rts? fps?


----------



## eliot94

any game really i'm not too fussy, don't really like strategy games

games don't have to be new, i remember the first delta force games, they are among my favourites of all time, something similar to these perhaps


----------



## Shane

*Warrock*

http://download.cnet.com/War-Rock/3000-7441_4-10588271.html

Minimum
CPU - Pentium 3
, 800 Mhz
RAM - 512 MB or better
Graphics - Radeon 8500LE, Geforce MX400 or better
OS - Windows ME / 2000 / XP
ISP - DSL
Network Card - 10 Mbps
Hard Drive - 900MB

Should work with medium graphics settings.


----------



## eliot94

Nevakonaza said:


> *Warrock*
> 
> http://download.cnet.com/War-Rock/3000-7441_4-10588271.html
> 
> Minimum
> CPU - Pentium 3
> , 800 Mhz
> RAM - 512 MB or better
> Graphics - Radeon 8500LE, Geforce MX400 or better
> OS - Windows ME / 2000 / XP
> ISP - DSL
> Network Card - 10 Mbps
> Hard Drive - 900MB
> 
> Should work with medium graphics settings.



thanks for this looks like a great game


----------



## Justin

Counter Strike 1.6


----------



## Shane

jnskyliner34 said:


> Counter Strike 1.6



Yeah also Counter strike:Source and Day of Defeat works well on Intergrated graphics as theyre not very demanding games.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Half Life 2, in fact, the whole Orange Box would probably work fine on there, but then you've probably played that.


----------



## Justin

Nevakonaza said:


> Yeah also Counter strike:Source and Day of Defeat works well on Intergrated graphics as theyre not very demanding games.



i couldn't run cs:s on mine. i got choppy framerates. i have a intel gma 950 as well.

maybe because i only have a gig of ram and running vista? i have a centrino duo running @ 1.73ghz.


----------



## ducis

good god there are so many amazing classic games:
HL
C&C RA2 or Generals
starcraft
duke nukem 
deus ex
wing commander
anything for good old games


----------



## computernoob1

If you like the delta force games try out Joint Operations: Combined Arms (JO:TR & JO:E in one package).It has 500 people online everyday with servers that can hold up to 250 people. And it's cheap too since it came out in 2004 : P

EDIT:It's only online though no single player campaigns


----------



## paolo08

how can i download counter strike half life 2 in my acer aspire one D257


----------



## paolo08

please HELP!!!how can i download counter strike half life 2 in my acer aspire one D257


----------



## Aastii

Firstly, please do not bump old threads in future, create your own new one.

Secondly, go and download Steam, buy the game and install them:

http://store.steampowered.com/


----------



## PhotonCrasher

I play this when I'm bored, http://www.thewayoftheninja.org/n.html


----------

